# First Time Smoking a Fatty...Recipe Suggestions?



## monctynj (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Everyone, gonna try our first fatty today....saw a few good recipes and would love to hear some ideas for an Italian Sausage Fatty.  

Here's what we were thinking...

Italian sausage

chopped spinach

mozzarella

roasted peppers

all wrapped in bacon....

Has anyone does one like this or simillar?  Also, I read that the internal temp should be around 160 and the bacon crispy...does that sound about right? 

How long would that take (depends on the size...i know)......maybe 2 or 3 hours?  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

You can put anything in a fattie that suits your taste.

The combination you have sounds very good.

At 225 it will probably take about 2 to 2-1/2 hours.


----------



## woodchucks (Sep 3, 2011)

Just smoke it until the bacon is done the way you like it   Sounds like a good one


----------

